

DataKit: It's like Parse, just open source. Written in node.js and ObjC. - steipete
https://github.com/eaigner/DataKit/

======
jrmg
Maybe I'm missing something obvious, but I can't find this in the docs: Does
this handle users and permissions, as, I believe, Parse can? I can't have just
any user able to change any data.

------
charliesome
I'm not totally thrilled about having a 'secret' key embedded in the app
that's distributed publicly.

I had a brief skim over the code and I can't see any access control stuff so
I'm guessing this key has full access.

If that's the case, I can't see how this could ever be suitable for use in any
real app.

~~~
eaigner
What's the difference to the "clientKey" of Parse's SDK? The requests should
be served over SSL anyway, so if your point is you don't want to distribute a
key you got the same problem with Parse. You can obfuscate the key though.

~~~
charliesome
It doesn't matter whether you use SSL or not. If it's in your app, it can be
found quite easily.

Parse provides you with a few different keys and also offers ACL
functionality. I'm still not too crash hot on expecting the client to setup an
ACL on their own objects though...

~~~
lukeholder
can you propose how an client can authenticate with this type of service
without a key?

------
eaigner
I originally planned it as a commercial project, but then decided to open
source it. Let's see if that was a good idea and people actually need it.

------
olegp
Nice. I had a go at implementing the same thing:
<https://github.com/olegp/tokenize>

Here's the discussion that got me thinking about it:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3534921>

------
scriptproof
I am interested with all the tools running above Node.js, but what is exactly
the purpose of this web app backend? Using a database? Some explanations would
be welcomed. I found only a list of classes.

~~~
eaigner
You don't need to implement APIs anymore. You can use the DataKit classes to
interact with the web/db backend.

~~~
ovi256
I too find that a rationale and list of problems it solves is needed. Sell me
on the added value of your creation.

